# breaking my own rule . . .



## jarrodski (Aug 18, 2009)

im thinking about riding today... despite it being over 90 degrees....  its just been to crap tastic of a summer to miss days knowing that we're past my half way point of the summer.  

anyone else going to brave the suck?   

i missed saturday sunday monday due to attending a wedding... and it looks like rainy afternoons the rest of this week (plus good boyfriend duties . . . lame)


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 18, 2009)

i guess a question to put out there..... 

what self imposed rules of the trail do you guys have, and what has this summers rain done to how you handle those rules?   

another one of mine, although maybe more of a superstition, is that i need to have a beer after every ride.  i noticed i crash really hard everytime i don;t have one in the cooler.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, I bit the bullet and did my long ride (road) on Sunday.  It was miserable, and I'm pretty sure I had mild heat stroke by the end of it, but it was worth it for the training.  Drink, drink, and drink some more, and don't forget to replenish the electrolytes.

I'm holding off till cooler weather to really get into the MTB this year, since the lower average speeds don't allow for that much cooling.  The same reason I only run in late fall to early spring.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2009)

I turned myself into a big 'ol sweaty pile after about 90 min in the saddle last night.  Just made sure that I was REALLY pushing fluids into me all afternoon pre-ride and then went through about 3/4ths of a liter while on my ride.  Had to make an extra pee stop or two with all of the fluids I had in me 

Going for a repeat tonight


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and did my long ride (road) on Sunday.  It was miserable, and I'm pretty sure I had mild heat stroke by the end of it, but it was worth it for the training.  Drink, drink, and drink some more, and don't forget to replenish the electrolytes.
> 
> I'm holding off till cooler weather to really get into the MTB this year, since the lower average speeds don't allow for that much cooling.  The same reason I only run in late fall to early spring.



i too, have bailed on running for a bit... boo running...


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i too, have bailed on running for a bit... boo running...



That's why I joined the gym. Too hot to do it outside. Air conditioning helps even if the treadmill gets boring.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 18, 2009)

I ran yesterday. Will probably go again today. Not far and most of it is in the shade so it's survivable.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 18, 2009)

severine said:


> That's why I joined the gym. Too hot to do it outside. Air conditioning helps even if the treadmill gets boring.



too hamster-ish for me... i tried it...good for you to stick to a routine. 

 a minor add situation prohibits sweating and being stuck inside.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> too hamster-ish for me... i tried it...good for you to stick to a routine.
> 
> a minor add situation prohibits sweating and being stuck inside.



Definitely feel like a hamster. When I was going at night, at least there was something good on TV to watch to distract me. In the morning it's either news or infomercials. Or "Married With Children" which isn't very inspiring. But if I don't go there, it won't get done at this time of year. Too hot outside.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2009)

I try not to let the hot weather limit my outside activities, just like I don't let cold weather get to me in the winter.  You just need to be prepared for the heat, plenty of fluids to keep you hydrated will go a long way.  Of course not pushing too hard will help too.  I might think twice about going out in the middle of the day when it's really hot out, opting for morning or evening if possible.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I try not to let the hot weather limit my outside activities, just like I don't let cold weather get to me in the winter.  You just need to be prepared for the heat, plenty of fluids to keep you hydrated will go a long way.  Of course not pushing too hard will help too.  I might think twice about going out in the middle of the day when it's really hot out, opting for morning or evening if possible.



I can relate to the sentiment, but in my case, the hard fact is I'm just genetically prepared better for cold weather than warm, so I feel like I'm almost never limited by cold temperatures, but often am by the heat.  

I'd like to not be limited in activity by the heat, but sometimes we don't have a choice.  Once you reach your upper limit on the rate of water absorption by your digestive system, or the upper limite of the rate of evaporative cooling via sweat (greatly reduced by high relative humidity), and your core temperature continues to rise, there's not a thing more you can do.  Which is what happened to me on Sunday.

And.. at least with cold weather, adding layers of insulation can retain heat.  Once you're clothing is down to what's publicly allowed in the heat, there's no more measures to be taken in that regard.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not one for biking in this heat.  I'll do a good 1000+ yard swim at the outdoor pool tonight.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife and I did 63 hilly miles on Saturday and 45 on Sunday. This was in Southern VT and northern MA.Temps were close to if not 90 degrees, not too bad. We did drink a lot though . We stopped every 20-25 miles and each of us refilled two 20oz water bottles each time. We must have drank 1-2 gallons each day.  I don't mind the heat , I'd rather bike in this than any temps below 50 degrees.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 18, 2009)

About to head out for my weekly Tuesday ride.  It's damn hot....93 or so.  I usually suck at outside stuff in this heat. ( Mike's math is fat + heat = discomfort)  That being said, I have to agree that summer is almost over for me.  The school year is right around the corner and I will be spending a ton of time (I should say a lot more time as I have been at school all summer) prepping and doing some private instruction.  I also figure that most of the water will finally be cleared up from the trails outside UMaine.  I'll post a trip report when I get back.


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I don't mind the heat , I'd rather bike in this than any temps below 50 degrees.



That's just crazy talk right there.

Below 50, while cold, can be handled by layers, gloves, etc.  And it hasn't ever made me physically ill like the heat has.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> That's just crazy talk right there.
> 
> Below 50, while cold, can be handled by layers, gloves, etc.  And it hasn't ever made me physically ill like the heat has.



This.

While I've never had a diagnosed issue or anything... I am not built to handle the heat... I don't sweat as much as most.

The positive is that I don't stink like many do when they sweat... The negative is that I'm more uncomfortable than others usually, and I often pass out if I over work myself in the heat...

I can always add another layer when it's cold.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> I can relate to the sentiment, but in my case, the hard fact is I'm just genetically prepared better for cold weather than warm, so I feel like I'm almost never limited by cold temperatures, but often am by the heat.
> 
> I'd like to not be limited in activity by the heat, but sometimes we don't have a choice.  Once you reach your upper limit on the rate of water absorption by your digestive system, or the upper limite of the rate of evaporative cooling via sweat (greatly reduced by high relative humidity), and your core temperature continues to rise, there's not a thing more you can do.  Which is what happened to me on Sunday.
> 
> And.. at least with cold weather, adding layers of insulation can retain heat.  Once you're clothing is down to what's publicly allowed in the heat, there's no more measures to be taken in that regard.



Point taken, but you're a psycho, most people wouldn't exert themselves as much as you did on a normal day, let alone in 90+ heat...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 18, 2009)

The hot temps aren't keeping me off the bike however, after the scare I had on Sunday....I have definitely dialed down the distance/intensity on my rides and am paying much better attention to my hydration.


----------



## marcski (Aug 18, 2009)

Early morning for rides when it gets this hot or nothing for me.


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2009)

I love it.  Got cooked today.  Went for the longest ride of the year.  Embraced by summers lush, humid blanket.  6 months from now I will want nothing more then to lay on a rock mostly naked by a stream and bake.  Today was my chance.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 19, 2009)

i rode. . . not as miserable as you'd think.  except the bug factor was through the roof.... 

but.... breaking my code resulted in yet another face + Log = pissed girl friend situation haha.  i have been on the hard tail, which has no rear brakes, for some time now,  ended up getting off my line just due to pushin too hard in the heat and rode off the trails, went over the bars and made out with a downed tree...  helmet was a bit loose, and ... well.... i look like i got in a fight with a belt sander.  

i don't blame any factor more than another... just that i had a self imposed rule to not ride when its more than 90, and... this is what happens...  

trying again today in penwood, maybe a change of scenery will do teh trick....  

if anyone is out there and heres a girl screaming out by wintonbury, its me, hoping my front brakes do the trick on that last section...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2009)

Last night (Tuesday) seemed a bit "cooler" to me then Monday night did. Or atleast where I was riding it wasn't as humid.  Still sucked down A LOT of water in the 90 odd minutes I was in the saddle.  The really good news is that all of this hot, rain free weather of late has all but dried up all the random mud pits on the trails I usually ride


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, there was actually a bit of a northwesterly breeze last night that made it less intolerable.  Now I'm afraid we'll be dealing with more wet weather the rest of the week.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> That's just crazy talk right there.
> 
> Below 50, while cold, can be handled by layers, gloves, etc.  And it hasn't ever made me physically ill like the heat has.



Everyone's different I guess. I'm just much more comfortable riding in heat like we've had recently than in cold, at least on the road bike. Last September I took a road bike tour in Northern Vt and the mornings really sucked. Temps were in the thirties in the morning and it didn't break 50-55 degrees most days. I'd rather have it like it's been the last few days, mid 90s is OK as long as you stay hydrated. I've riden several centuries where the temps were well over 100. Try the "Hottter than Hell Century in Texas". My brother did it twice and it was 108 one year and 109 the next!
I don't have as much problem Mountain biking in cold weather, it's much different due to the amount of physical exertion and the fact that you're not riding as fast, plus you're in the woods not on open streches of road.


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Point taken, but you're a psycho, most people wouldn't exert themselves as much as you did on a normal day, let alone in 90+ heat...



Yeah... but psycho in a _good_ way right?  :dunce:


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> *Everyone's different I guess. *I'm just much more comfortable riding in heat like we've had recently than in cold, at least on the road bike. Last September I took a road bike tour in Northern Vt and the mornings really sucked. Temps were in the thirties in the morning and it didn't break 50-55 degrees most days. I'd rather have it like it's been the last few days, mid 90s is OK as long as you stay hydrated. I've riden several centuries where the temps were well over 100. Try the "Hottter than Hell Century in Texas". My brother did it twice and it was 108 one year and 109 the next!
> I don't have as much problem Mountain biking in cold weather, it's much different due to the amount of physical exertion and the fact that you're not riding as fast, plus you're in the woods not on open streches of road.



That's the key.  Like I said, I reached a point on Sunday where I couldn't move water through fast enough.  I was drinking enough, I could feel water in my stomach often when I drank more.  Pee was... well not perfectly clear, but certainly not dehydrated... but because of the humidity, not enough sweat could evaporate fast enough and my core continued to rise.  Even if you're uncomfortable in the cold, at least working and exertion helps remedy the problem.  The opposite is true in the heat, especially for someone like me.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yeah... but psycho in a _good_ way right?  :dunce:



Of course!


----------

